# Arrow ET200 only partially drives brads?



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

NOW I know why they only give a 90 day warranty. I am trying to put my Arrow ET200 to use, and the stupid thing won't drive 1-1/8" brads more than 1/2" into white pine. Is there a way to fix this or do I just have to pitch this and not do business with Arrow again?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Have you checked the pressure setting?

G


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It's electric. No pressure setting to check...


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> Have you checked the pressure setting?
> 
> G


My thoughts also until I did a Google search and found out it is an electric nail gun. Looking quickly online, I see nothing about a depth setting. I would try to return it if at all possible. Red


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds like it's time for a air nailer.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah time, not budget... Trust me, I want a good compressor and nailers real bad...


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I have the little FX50 nailer and stapler, and it won't
drive a 3/4" nail but it does 3/4" staples fine.

So I just staple!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

How old is the nailer ? Have you red the manual ? Is there a place for oil ? Have you tried contacting Arrow ? Sorry, but I've never owned or used an electric nailer, so I'm just grasping at straws here. I understand about the budget, trust me, things aren't good here either.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey DB,
Check the home depot ad coming out on Thanksgiving. I saw it online last nite and they had if I remember right a Husky brand brad nailer with a small compressor for around 59.00. Also 9 gallon ridgid shop vac for 24.00.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*gauge*

Check and make sure the right size brads is being used..


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay to answer the questions...

Yes I contacted Arrow, they said to use a bigger gauge extension cord. This helped. But It still leaves Arrow branded 1.25" brads about 1/16" proud. I guess that is so I can set them or something...

It's about 6 months old.

Yes I have read what owners manual there is on the thing. Only reason it is any better than a HF owners manual is I didn't have to assemble it... Not real helpful.

My needs for a compressor go beyond just driving a nailer. If you might recall, I tinker with cars as well. I need to be able to run a sprayer, an impact wrench, an air ratchet, a die grinder etc... The compressor is on the shopping list, but more than a few months down the road unless a rich distant relative I don't know about just croaked and left me everything... And if that's the case, I'll have a 60 gallon Ingersoll Rand compressor, and power installed Monday... And probably grab a couple of different Ridgid Nailers...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought my wife one of those electric arrow staple gun and she loves it. She doe's a lot of bulliton boards at our church. It makes for fast work of stapleing. Never tried brad nails out of it though.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It staples fine. Just problems with brads. I tried 1" brads and they drive just barely countersunk like they are supposed to be, but the 1-1/4" that they say are supposed to work fine, sit about 1/16" proud when run right off the wall socket, and forget running it off of an extension cord...

This does reinforce what I have thought for years, I need to pitch my cheapie extension cords and grab some 12 gauge cords...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

dbhost said:


> ........
> 
> This does reinforce what I have thought for years, I need to pitch my cheapie extension cords and grab some 12 gauge cords...



I found this out the hard way. I have had and used a Craftsman Gold 25th Anniversary addition 7 1/4 circular saw for many many years untill I ran it for a week off of a 100ft 16g extension cord. It burned my favorite saw up. Now I wont run my new Milwalki on anything less than a 14g and no more than 50ft. I have a 150ft 10g cord but it almost take 2 people to carry it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Good point Handy. 
I used to use a 100' 12 ga. cord. Too much a pain to roll up. Now I buy 25' 12 ga. cords. I do have a few 50'ers in 14ga. They are ok for running light duty tools. Everything else gets plugged into the 12 ga. cords. I also have a site built 250' 10ga. cord. I made it up when I was building my mothers house across the street from us. I wired it right into my subpanel in the shop and ran it across the yard to her yard with those fiberglass poles meant for electric fences. We live on a cul-de-sac so I didn't have to cross the street.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------

